

Netflix: How we got a grip on AWS's cloud - rhufnagel
http://www.zdnet.co.uk/news/cloud/2012/03/18/netflix-how-we-got-a-grip-on-awss-cloud-40095277/

======
lecha
Good read even if you're not an AWS shop. The interview has insights that go
beyond AWS specifics such as dependency management in large-scale systems and
relationships and roles of dev and ops teams.

------
devsatish
for a sec, i thought the line said "How we got ripped on AWS' cloud" , +1 me
if any one else thought the same.

